# Be Careful Little Eyes



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I know I saw a thread at one point that discussed songs that speak to you regarding infidelity... 

I couldnt find the thread but I wanted to share a song, that screamed at me and says everything you know about infidility and temptation....

*SLOW FADE*

Be careful little eyes what you see
It's the second glance that ties your hands as darkness pulls the strings
Be careful little feet where you go
For it's the little feet behind you that are sure to follow

It's a slow fade when you give yourself away
It's a slow fade when black and white have turned to gray 
Thoughts invade, choices are made, a price will be paid
When you give yourself away
People never crumble in a day
It's a slow fade, it's a slow fade

Be careful little ears what you hear
When flattery leads to compromise, the end is always near
Be careful little lips what you say
For empty words and promises lead broken hearts astray

It's a slow fade when you give yourself away
It's a slow fade when black and white have turned to gray 
Thoughts invade, choices are made, a price will be paid
When you give yourself away
People never crumble in a day

The journey from your mind to your hands
Is shorter than you're thinking
Be careful if you think you stand
You just might be sinking

It's a slow fade when you give yourself away
It's a slow fade when black and white have turned to gray
Thoughts invade, choices are made, a price will be paid
When you give yourself away
People never crumble in a day
Daddies never crumble in a day
Families never crumble in a day

Listen to song here

Very powerful message.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

And porn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Eminem - 25 to Life. That song really speaks to me, even though he's talking about hip/hop.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

That is some seriously powerful stuff right there. Eminem is the best in his business, for sure.


----------

